# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антивирусы  > Антируткиты  >  IceSword - Ошибка инициализации

## Tofig

Здравствуйте,
скачал ( при чем несколько раз с разных источников) IceSword, отказывается запускаться с ошибкой инициализации - Win 7 Home Расширенная 64bit

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## mike 1

Этот анти руткит не поддерживает Windows 7. Поддержка заявлена только для Win 2K/03/XP/Vista. Причем 64 разрядные системы он кажется не поддерживает.

----------


## thyrex

Да и заброшен он давно  :Smiley:

----------


## Tofig

Ясно, спасибо за ответ. просто хотел поэкспериментировать с ней

----------

